# New road bike, size?



## Gieggoilija (Jun 17, 2012)

R1 4.0

I'm wondering if i buy this bike (Radon R1 4.0) which size should i take? I'm 178cm tall and my inseam is 87.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Gieggoilija said:


> R1 4.0
> 
> I'm wondering if i buy this bike (Radon R1 4.0) which size should i take? I'm 178cm tall and my inseam is 87.


Not enough information to answer your question....

How long is your torso?
How long are your arms?
How flexible are you?
How do you like to ride?

And the most important piece of information:

_After being fitted and riding the bike in appropriate sizes, which size fits you best?
_


----------



## Gieggoilija (Jun 17, 2012)

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting I have done this road bike fit test if this help you

FOCUS Bikes: Bikes 2011 And I tried this cyclocross bike in size L(56) and it was good for me, but radon road bike has a little bit different geometry so i don't know..


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Gieggoilija said:


> And I tried this cyclocross bike in size L(56) and it was good for me.


So a DIFFERENT bike in 56 fit you? :thumbsup:


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

You normally want a cyclocross bike to be smaller than a typical road bike.


----------



## Gieggoilija (Jun 17, 2012)

Do you guys think 58 size of this https://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1847/a58557/r1-4-0.html?mfid=52 bike would be good for me or which size?

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/214/geometria.png/
Height: 5,8399 foot (178cm)
Inseam 34,252 (87cm)


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

Gieggoilija said:


> Do you guys think 58 size of this https://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1847/a58557/r1-4-0.html?mfid=52 bike would be good for me or which size?
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/214/geometria.png/
> Height: 5,8399 foot (178cm)
> Inseam 34,252 (87cm)


At 5'10"-5'11" with a relatively long inseam you are probably not going to want a bike with a ETT (effective top tube length) much over 56cm, so if it were me I probably wouldn't go higher than a 56cm of average proportions. That said, the Radon 58cm is not unusual geometry for a 56cm

That being said, I don't know what kind of riding you want to do, and what position is comfortable for you. Assuming you are not racing, but in good shape and relatively flexible I would say you could be happy on either the 56cm or 58cm. You might need spacers under the stem on the 56, or a shorter (90mm or so) stem on the 58, but both could work.

I am roughly your size, and I would happily race on the 56cm, and happily ride centuries on the 58cm. If *I* had to pick *I* would take the 56cm. 

I honestly think you could be fit comfortably on either bike, we could provide a little more help if you gave us more info on your flexibility and how you plan to use the bike.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Geometry to body sizing

Canyon | Roadbikes | Roadlite 7.0

select 'Calculate Framesize'
then 'Adjust Your New Bike To Your Body Measures ...'

You will need to measure your body lengths etcetera.

Then check here to see what is the 'recommended effective top tube length', which I think is the most important figure you need, unless you are way off the standard proportion in which case ... a different story there ...

Canyon | Roadbikes | Roadlite 7.0

What ever bike you try on for size, take note of the stem length, effective top tube length and whether the seatpost has a setback.


----------



## Donncha (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi G,
Did you get a Radon R1?


I was wondering what your experience of the bike was? There are a few tests on-line but unfortunately I don’t speak German and the Google translate function wasn’t much help!


Thanks,
Donncha.


----------

